# Need advice on OUTDOOR speakers and sub



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm wanting to put some outdoor speakers on the eves of my pool house as well as a small sub. 

speakers i have looked at 

Nuvo NVAP28OSB $124 each
osd AP850 70V $ 170 each
polk Atrium 55 $ 130 pair
Yahama AW570 $ 180 pair
or suggest another please
**have no idea what sub to look at***

I'm going to place the sub on a shelf just below the ceiling, so i do not have access to a ac power source 

i would like to stay at or under $ 650 for the speakers and sub I would like them to play fairly loud , but clear. 

and what Onkyo RX would do a good job powering the three speakers ?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

any one ?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Apologies Mike, I have not shopped for outdoor speakers so I am of no help. The only ones I am familiar with are the Exteris Audio speakers we just gave away a couple weeks ago.

Hopefully,someone with more knowledge on this than I will chime in soon.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Help please


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not too familiar with outdoor speakers. I have heard these RBH A-5AW at a local water park. They were mounted very close to the water and the sound was pretty good considering the environment. I have not heard any of the outdoor sub-woofers... I think the Onkyo should be fine for what you want.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not sure how loud you are trying to achieve. You could always play a stereo outside and use an SPL meter app on your phone and see what volume are are trying to achieve. Subwoofer wise with no power source is hard to do but doable with battery power.

I usually build all my speakers for indoor and outdoor. If I needed something cheap I would have a listen to a few different ones and select the ones geared towards my budget. Then buy as many as you can. Subwoofers are not cheap though that can play loud.

I have seen some "rock," subwoofers but they dont play loud. They are ok with a pair of them at lower volumes but you really just need to hear them outside first.

I would suggest buying some smaller 5.25 or 6.5" loaded speakers if possible and build a subwoofer. But this might push the budget. I would have to look more into pricing.

How big is your area?

Do you have any pics or drawings?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

the pool house is a 16'x16' about 15' from the edge of the pool. When i say loud i don't mean like a rock concert , just at a nice listening level , that's clear sounding . and as far as the sub, I'm not looking for thumping bass , just a bit of filler so the two speakers mounted on the eaves don't sound so thin. I thought there were some passive small subs that would run off the speaker connections of the RX ??? If you think the sub idea is bad , i could just do 3 speakers instead of the 2 plus sub . ?? and set it up on my Onkyo 807 as a three speaker set up. after all it's just to supply the pool area .


----------



## Brian Moses (Mar 18, 2013)

If you are looking at a real quality system I would look at the James-loudspeaker 211ST» 211ST/211ST70 21" Subterranean Subwoofer and the outdoor loudspeakers! These speakers have a cost but are the top of the line for a outdoor solution! 

If you are on a tight budget I would recommend the Speakercraft OE8 one or threes with a boom tomb in ground sub! These would be 2 systems I would recommend! 

Good luck, 

Brian


----------



## Brian Moses (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry, missed the budget! Reading on my phone!


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

has no one ever heard any of the ones i listed ?


----------



## Brian Moses (Mar 18, 2013)

The Polk atrium 55 are good / dependable speaker!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of the ones you listed the Yamaha and the Polks would be my choice, the bigger issue is trying to find a sub thats going to fill an outdoor space. Because your outside you not going to get any real bottom end because of their not being any walls to "enclose" the sound. If your looking for something thats going to be full but not go deep you may want to look at something made for a PA/concert system.
This EV ZXA1 or this JBL SB210 comes to mind.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

In your opinion , and with my budget for just the speakers $650 do you think i should forget the sub idea , and go with more speakers ? either 3 or maybe 4 ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could try using "all channel stereo" with multiple speakers. For music it would be sufficient just dont expect any lows below 120Hz and I would even consider setting the crossover at no lower than 100Hz


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have only heard the PylePro PDWR63 and Energy Tempest II outdoor speakers. I think your two speakers and a sub would be a good setup.

Out of your choices I like the OSD. But having not heard them they may not be to my liking ether. I have always heard good things about the Polk speakers.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I was looking for some outdoor speakers. I was leaning towards Polk Audio. Has anyone used them before? They also have a sub. I know Polk isn't known for their subs, but I am not looking for something that can shake the outdoors, just something to play some 2-channel music and TV sound.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, didn't see the second page of this thread. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

id suggest maybe somw outdoor pro speakers.... i mean quality sound outdoors is going to be very subjective and hard tro achieve. just think about the space involved~!! 

how about a pair of these:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/752230-REG/JBL_EON515XT_EON_515XT_Powered_Bi_Amped.html


----------



## t3steve (Feb 14, 2011)

fschris said:


> id suggest maybe somw outdoor pro speakers.... i mean quality sound outdoors is going to be very subjective and hard tro achieve. just think about the space involved~!!


I have the same thought, I was thinking about these 
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Behring...ive-Titanium-PA-Speaker-105299978-i1432749.gc

$300 pair
Frequency Range: 65 Hz to 18 kHz
95db sensitivity 

Anyone tried these?


----------

